# Bitfenix Prodigy + Radiator Position (airflow)



## Thunder81 (7. Februar 2014)

Moin,

Ich habe meinen h100i Radiator mit 4 sp120 Lüftern gepimpt und nun das Problem dass ich den Radiator nicht mehr in den Deckel bauen möchte. .  

Da mein PC im Schreibtisch steht, wo ich auch mal die Tür zum Schutz vor Kindern schließe wenn er aus ist. Wollte ich die warme Luft durch den radiator nach vorne raus blasen und oben sowie hinten rein blasend montieren. 

Ist die Idee so gut oder doch lieber vorne Frischluft durch den radiator ins Gehäuse und oben + hinten raus blasend? 

Gruß 
Thunder

PS: habe natürlich mesh Gitter an der front


----------



## John_D (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn der Schrank sonst an alles Stellen geschlossen ist, denke ich auch das es so wie du schreibst schon die bessere Wahl ist. Weil so wird dann die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert und der Schrank wärmt sich nicht unnötig auf.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

So seh ich das auch, wenn du alle Lüfter so umdrehst, dass der Luftstrom "nicht-klassisch" von hinten nach vorn geleitet wird, dann sollte das keinen Unterschied machen und in deinem Fall sogar optimaler arbeiten. Der Grafikkarte ist in dem Gehäuse egal wo die Luft herkommt, sie saugt sie sich irgendwie heran. Das Netzteil arbeitet dann zwar noch klassisch nach hinten weg, aber das sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------

